# My Royal Prince



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

My eldest betta Royal died recently. If you look on my past discussions you can see the whole story of how we met but the important thing to know is he was the first fish, the one that started me in the hobby. I was in a really dark place at the time, and it started as me thinking putting him on my desk would help cheer me up a little. It honestly changed my life though I totally fell in love with the little dude and it ignited passion for something, gave me goals I wanted a bigger tank for him, better filters and food, went down a rabbit hole studying everything I could and then started rescuing other fish. Now I even have plans to become a breeder and maybe even start my own store some day. So I know it sounds silly but this little fish gave me a reason to live... I hope he passed knowing how much I loved him and appreciated everything he gave me.. haha thank you for reading this I know its a lot for a RIP post for a betta but he deserves to be recognized and remembered for the beautiful muse he was.









The first day when I stole him from mom and moved him out of the vase


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

AbbieTheCurious said:


> My eldest betta Royal died recently. If you look on my past discussions you can see the whole story of how we met but the important thing to know is he was the first fish, the one that started me in the hobby. I was in a really dark place at the time, and it started as me thinking putting him on my desk would help cheer me up a little. It honestly changed my life though I totally fell in love with the little dude and it ignited passion for something, gave me goals I wanted a bigger tank for him, better filters and food, went down a rabbit hole studying everything I could and then started rescuing other fish. Now I even have plans to become a breeder and maybe even start my own store some day. So I know it sounds silly but this little fish gave me a reason to live... I hope he passed knowing how much I loved him and appreciated everything he gave me.. haha thank you for reading this I know its a lot for a RIP post for a betta but he deserves to be recognized and remembered for the beautiful muse he was.
> 
> (will be editing from my phone to add photos)


I loved this. SIP Royal. I am wanting to rescue bettas too. This all pretty much refers to me.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I loved this. SIP Royal. I am wanting to rescue bettas too. This all pretty much refers to me.


Thank for your condolences 😊 and yes I know some people believe trying to rescue bettas is bad but I'm sorry I'm not walking by something I know is bound for death without doing something if I can.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Swim in Peace, Royal. He lived a really happy life with you, and out of that vase.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

AlphaBettas said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Swim in Peace, Royal. He lived a really happy life with you, and out of that vase.


Thank you I tried my best to give him the best, not to long before he passed I had actually upgraded him to his own 20 Gal tall tank. He really seemed to love it and his snail friends I added for him to pick on when he wanted to be riley haha.. but alas he was an old man for a betta who went through a lot in his earlier years I count my blessings I got as long as I did with him.


----------



## mutesammy (Mar 19, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss, SIP Royal


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

mutesammy said:


> I am sorry for your loss, SIP Royal


Thank you so much


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I am so sorry he was a good betta. I just lost one too.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss, what a special little fish. Don’t apologize for the post length - he deserves every word of it ❤


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> I am so sorry he was a good betta. I just lost one too.


Thank you and I'm sorry for your loss too! Its amazing how much these little guys can be missed..



Seqathe said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss, what a special little fish. Don’t apologize for the post length - he deserves every word of it ❤


Thank you for understanding it.. I think a lot of it is he has always stayed on or near my work desk so I mean I spent like 10-12 hrs a day with him.. its just super different sitting down and not having him swim up to flare me good morning haha he was extremely spunky lmao always made sure I knew its his tank not mine XD


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

AbbieTheCurious said:


> he was extremely spunky lmao always made sure I knew its his tank not mine XD


Hey they know who the boss is in their tanks, that's for sure 🤣 

I did read that you plan on starting breeding bettas - I'm glad that you're not ending the betta keeping hobby, or should I say lifestyle.. my boys sure have made it into one for me lol Who knew that bettas could be so much fun 💕


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> Hey they know who the boss is in their tanks, that's for sure 🤣
> 
> I did read that you plan on starting breeding bettas - I'm glad that you're not ending the betta keeping hobby, or should I say lifestyle.. my boys sure have made it into one for me lol Who knew that bettas could be so much fun 💕


oh yeah I totally do and your right id say at this point is more of a lifestyle then a hobby lmfao I need to like order some well bred bettas for breeding though all we have around my area is petco/petsmart and they aren't always the healthiest.. I mean maybe if I picked out a few and paid close attention to which ones seem the healthiest but I don't know lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

AbbieTheCurious said:


> oh yeah I totally do and your right id say at this point is more of a lifestyle then a hobby lmfao I need to like order some well bred bettas for breeding though all we have around my area is petco/petsmart and they aren't always the healthiest.. I mean maybe if I picked out a few and paid close attention to which ones seem the healthiest but I don't know lol


I could never get into breeding myself.. I would be a nervous wreck watching the whole mating and then the fry lol If I was going to do it, however, I would also stay away from the chains if I intended to breed the fish. Luckily my local fish store sells very healthy bettas in 1.5G filtered and heated tanks (which is why they only take in 10 max at a time) so that's where I got my first betta from. My other betta is a rescue and I think he was originally from Petsmart. I can definitely tell the difference in the two, though it could be related to the neglect my rescue went through earlier on.

I know lots of people on this site order bettas online so you could always ask for suggestions if you do decide to go the online route


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. S.I.P., Royal ❤


----------

